# He handled that perfectly.



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I nearly had a heart attack today. x_x

As per the advice of my new trainer, I took Travis to a large outdoor mall and walked him around for some socialization. 

We're about half way through and walking by a group of men when this guy comes over and puts his hand OVER Travs head. He keeps moving his hand over Travs head in an attempt to pet him. I don't even know how to describe it properly, but it was the completely wrong way to approach a strange dog. This man didn't speak english and after repeatedly moving his hand quickly over Travs head made a motion with his hands asking if Travis bites. I [still in shock] shook my head no and the man started petting Travis. Much to my relief, Travis was GREAT! He stood there and let the man pet him despite the previous aggressive manner the man was using. I was SO proud of him at that moment. I went from complete shock and horror to bursting with pride. I don't even know how to explain the situation so you can know how big of a deal it was. I was terrified he was going to bite the man. He has no issues with people, but I wasn't sure how he'd react to the mans odd advances. 

I am one proud mama right now.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah for you and Travis


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you are talking about... 

Travis was very good, congrats.


----------

